# Please Be Aware-weaponized Social Media



## naptime (May 26, 2019)

Social media propagandists pay special attention to Black women because they are such reliable voters.


https://www.thecrisismagazine.com/s...he-Online-Campaign-to-Manipulate-Black-Voters


----------



## naptime (May 26, 2019)

https://m.dailykos.com/stories/2019/5/12/1855758/-The-war-against-black-Democratic-voters


----------

